# P3D vs AWD+



## Collier007 (Dec 26, 2018)

So a friend from work got a Performance model last month and I finally got to give it a try this afternoon. Afterwards he took my AWD+ for a spin so we could see what the driving differences were. The weather was cold and cloudy after many days of rain on the Portland, Oregon roads. I have a Dec18 build on stock 18inch Aeros. He has a Dec19 Performance with the gray 20s.

The big takeaways were:

1) The cars felt the same from 0-45mph, but the Performance kept throwing you to the back of your chair through 45-60.

2) My AWD felt “squishy” around curves compared to his performance model.

I came away feeling very good about the acceleration of the AWD+ and justified in my choice to save some $ and go with the AWD based on off the line performance. However, I liked the way his car felt more solid, even on a wet Portland road. Does anyone happen to know if the “squishy” feeling is more about the wheel or the tire?


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

A LOT of it will be the 18" tire. There's just so much more rubber to deal with that huge weight so it will have more spring. The performance suspension is a bit tighter but not insanely so.

You can get similar suspension with the @MountainPass kits, sport or comfort are supposed to give a better feel while opening up options for lowering. they're on my wish list.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Collier007 said:


> 2) My AWD felt "squishy" around curves compared to his performance model.


My Performance car feels squishy too when I put on my 18" winter tires. There is noticeable sidewall bending, which in turn causes noticeable turn-in delay. @Frully is correct - new wheels and/or performance tires will easily fix that particular problem.

Strange that you felt that the cars were equal up to 45mph, but the Performance was better at higher speeds. Brooks' testing seems to show that the Performance still holds a considerable edge down low, while the two cars are almost even in roll-races at higher speeds.


----------



## Collier007 (Dec 26, 2018)

garsh said:


> My Performance car feels squishy too when I put on my 18" winter tires. There is noticeable sidewall bending, which in turn causes noticeable turn-in delay. @Frully is correct - new wheels and/or performance tires will easily fix that particular problem.
> 
> Strange that you felt that the cars were equal up to 45mph, but the Performance was better at higher speeds. Brooks' testing seems to show that the Performance still holds a considerable edge down low, while the two cars are almost even in roll-races at higher speeds.


Very nice video. My friend and I were on side streets with a little bit of a curve and let the foot of the accelerator when the cars hit 60mph. There was no official measurements, we just wanted to get an overall feel. We both walked away thinking that both models have great off the line "pull you back in your seat" performance, but that the Performance model just kept that feeling going a little longer.

We also both walked away feeling that his car felt more "solid" around the curves and that has led me to ponder changing out my tire and/or rims when the weather changes in May as I have a short commute through curving country backroads.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Collier007 said:


> Very nice video. My friend and I were on side streets with a little bit of a curve and let the foot of the accelerator when the cars hit 60mph. There was no official measurements, we just wanted to get an overall feel. We both walked away thinking that both models have great off the line "pull you back in your seat" performance, but that the Performance model just kept that feeling going a little longer.
> 
> We also both walked away feeling that his car felt more "solid" around the curves and that has led me to ponder changing out my tire and/or rims when the weather changes in May as I have a short commute through curving country backroads.


you know, you can go to PIR. dont race on the street.


----------



## Collier007 (Dec 26, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> you know, you can go to PIR. dont race on the street.


Not racing, just driving above the 45mph speed limit (0-60) for a moment or two during a lunch break. We took out his car first and my car next. We made sure there was no one behind us and no one in front of us for a long stretch.


----------



## GeoJohn23 (Oct 16, 2018)

Collier007 said:


> Very nice video. My friend and I were on side streets with a little bit of a curve and let the foot of the accelerator when the cars hit 60mph. There was no official measurements, we just wanted to get an overall feel. We both walked away thinking that both models have great off the line "pull you back in your seat" performance, but that the Performance model just kept that feeling going a little longer.
> 
> We also both walked away feeling that his car felt more "solid" around the curves and that has led me to ponder changing out my tire and/or rims when the weather changes in May as I have a short commute through curving country backroads.


Did road noise seem any different between the cars/tires?


----------



## Collier007 (Dec 26, 2018)

GeoJohn23 said:


> Did road noise seem any different between the cars/tires?


My buddy had country music playing in his car so I didn't get a chance to really focus exclusively on the road noise.

Interesting question though as I recently installed a kit that had pre-cut weather stripping for the doors, trunk, and frunk to reduce noise. The materials in the kit were of good quality, but the instructions had a lot to be desired. I haven't really driven it on the freeway since the install to see if there is a material difference, but the door feels more solid when I close it.


----------

